

This is the best explanation of gerrymandering you will ever see - ABS
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/03/01/this-is-the-best-explanation-of-gerrymandering-you-will-ever-see/

======
hwstar
Hysteresis will solve this over time. This only works to a maximum extreme,
then it snaps back and there is nothing the minority party can do to retain
power other than a physical coup 'd e tat.

------
shit_parade
I know, let's pass a law to make this illegal!

How many more examples do people need of government maleficence? Voting won't
change the status quo, you've already been cut up and dealt with as pleases
those in power.

~~~
hydrogen18
Don't forget about the need for earmuffs:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illinois%27s_4th_congressional...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illinois%27s_4th_congressional_district)

It is interesting that drawing a congressional district along ethnic and
racial lines is somehow legal.

